# Posenbau



## Schulti (19. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Schaut doch mal in den BLINKER 12/2000 Seite 95. Tolle Anleitung zum Posenbau! Nur, hat jemand von Euch die Möglichkeit, Federn von Truthähnen o.ä. zu organisieren?
Gruß an alle
Schulti


----------



## Joe (20. November 2000)

Hey  Fahr mal ein bischen raus auf Land/Dorf, dort gibt es genug Höfe, die noch zur Eigenversorgung Truthähne haben! Dort bekommst du dann die Federn "Zentnerweise"! Ich habe selber so eine Quelle!
Ich hoffe, der Tip hilft dir!------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Schulti (20. November 2000)

Hi Joe!
Ja danke. Ich werds mal versuchen!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Schulti (26. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Hab die ersten Posen nach Wieselopas Anleitung fertig!!!
Echt einwandfrei!!!





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Schulti (16. Januar 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Gestern ist der erste Versuch (Posen aus Federkielen) fertig geworden. Kann nur sagen: OPTIMAL!!
Echt empfehlenwert. Tolle Posen für ein paar Pfennige (oder Cent). Probiert es doch auch mal aus!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Raver0008 (25. Januar 2001)

Hi! Ich baue meine Posen aus "Ballermann" Trinkhalmen, wobei ich die Länge zwischen 15 bis 25 cm zuschneide! Unten mit Heißkleber rein und oben mit selbigen verschließen! Tip: Wenn Ihr eine Segelpose braucht, klebt oben einen "Flyer" von einem alten Dartpfeil ein, geht ganz gut !!!Petri Heil

------------------
 http://home.t-online.de/home/raver0008


----------



## Raver0008 (25. Januar 2001)

Sorry! Natürlich muß es heißen: ...unten mit einen Wirbel mit Heißkleber einfügen.... ! Nix anderes!!! Petri Heil

------------------
 http://home.t-online.de/home/raver0008


----------



## TinkaTinka (26. Januar 2001)

Hallo !!Da wir ja alle öfter am Wasser sind :
Schwanenfedern gehen auch gut !!!!!!
Gruß Achim


----------



## Fattony (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Könnt ihr mal Fotos reingeben von den Posen??

Oder hat wer den Link von der Blinker Zeitschrift mit der Anleitung??

Würde mich interessieren.. ueberhaupt die Federposen


gruß anto


----------



## mikki@networld.at (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

pfauenfedern kann man die besten laufschwimmer machen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Leichenschänder |gr:


----------



## heinmama (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Kollegen!
 Schaut doch mal in den Blinker  12/2000 Seite 95. Tolle Anleitung zum Posenbau! Nur, hat jemand von  Euch die Möglichkeit, Federn von Truthähnen o.ä. zu organisieren?
Gruß an alle
Schulti##

Könntet Ihr bitte mal den Blinkerartikel cannen und hier reinsetzen? Ich habe alles weggeworfen was älter als 5 Jahre ist.

Gr.
Heiko


----------



## Hechtpaule (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



> Könntet Ihr bitte mal den Blinkerartikel cannen und hier reinsetzen?


 
Hi Heiko,

das dürfte wohl aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen nicht statthaft sein. 

Schau 'mal auf der Blinker Homapage nach, dort könntest du fündig werden. Ansonsten ist der Bau solcher Dinger nicht schwer. Oben und unten einen Posenring (unten kann man auch eine Öse drantüddeln) ran und fertig ist die Laube. Lackieren kannst die Dinger natürlich auch.

In meiner Kindheit, wo ich keine Kohle für teure Stoppen aus'm Laden hatte, habe ich fast ausschliesslich mit Federkielposen geangelt. 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## canis777 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl meiner Bastelstunden

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=3770&pictureid=33254


----------

